# Inappropriately touched by a passenger. Should I do anything about it



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".

Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

You let some guy feel you up to protect a gig that pays less than minimum wage? Come to think of it, no amount of money, no gig, is worth that. You should have punched and thrown him out of the car. OMG, people have really lost it. Times must be a lot harder than anyone realizes.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Your wife is right, you should have reported it that night.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

One one star isn't bad enough. It's probably too late to report it now, don't let that happen again!


----------



## BigPapi44 (May 7, 2015)

This can't be real life... this guy has to be trolling


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> One one star isn't bad enough It's probably too late to report it now, don't let that happen again!


I won't let it happen again and I feel like an idiot for not saying anything that night. It's just my wife isn't working and between my disability and uber income, we have no other income. I've read about drivers getting deactivated for less which is why I didn't want to say anything at first.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

robertl said:


> I won't let it happen again and I feel like an idiot for not saying anything that night. It's just my wife isn't working and between my disability and uber income, we have no other income. I've read about drivers getting deactivated for less which is why I didn't want to say anything at first.


You never thought to maybe report it to the police?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> Are you sure u aint gay?


Perhaps he should check to be sure .
He can take his wife along.
Dallas has swingers clubs.
I'm sure Houston does.
There are 2 where I work . . .
Or,you can just forget about it.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

You essentially, let another man fondle you & did nothing, for fear of losing access to the Uber platform....Think about your rationale for a second...

UBER>>>>>>>>>> dignity

That's the road you choose? Lol!


----------



## Fredo3469 (Nov 7, 2016)

Pretty sure you can still report it, especially if you remember which ride it was. But you should have stopped him at the first touch, by you not stopping him, he obviously felt invited to do more. What do you mean drivers being deactivated for less? Those are situations of the passenger reporting the driver, not the other way around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You have no proof.
It could end up your word against 3.
Which one of the passengers accounts was the ride paid for under ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


You should have told him please don't touch me,I am driving.
If he persisted,more force could be asserted in the request/ demand ,or the ride ended.
You don't have to live with us,you should be more concerned with what your wife wants you to do.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

off topic comment... 

You're disabled and you drive for Uber? Disability benefits are for those who can't work due to a disability. I only ask because I used to work in this very industry (disability benefits). So be careful, you could (and will) get caught and be in big trouble. Private or government disability benefits are taken advantage of so much they're really cracking down on fraud.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The guy sexually assaulted you and you're not sure what to do? Come on, man, pull yourself together! That creep should be banned from the platform and charged with indecent assault.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

robertl said:


> I won't let it happen again and I feel like an idiot for not saying anything that night. It's just my wife isn't working and between my disability and uber income, we have no other income. I've read about drivers getting deactivated for less which is why I didn't want to say anything at first.


Uber, as bad as they are, are bad enough to care more about their liability than a rider. Report the guy and expliain your situation. If he's done it to you, he'll do it to someone else again eventually. Uber doesn't want to get sued.


----------



## FightingFungus (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't care if uber paid 200k a year, I would never let another guy touch me. There are some things you don't ever let happen, and that is one of them.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This is just like that lady from a month ago. I don't understand why people are confused about how to handle strangers fondling their genitals. These perverts need to be reported.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Your story is suspect/bs or you're gay. It's ok to be gay. Making up tales for attention is lame.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

robertl said:


> He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay,
> 
> Please tell me what I should do.


Come out of the closet. Are you seriously asking about your rights? You have the right to not be in fear of being deactivated. It's a federal crime to be sexually harassed at your work place. Thank the Dems for that one.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Well my initial impression is that this is a bs story. But if it's real, you should not be driving uber if you don't have the nerve to tell someone to keep their hands to themselves or get out.

And to those who are telling him he's gay, grow up.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh and you should also have reported him to the police immediately. My response would have been to stop the car and call 911 in front of him.


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Your story is suspect/bs or you're gay. It's ok to be gay. Making up tales for attention is lame.


That's exactly what it is for attention so sad but it has to be for that reason he's just bored


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Did he give you any tip?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> Did he give you any tip?


Should have got at least a $100.00 tip for that.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

So now he's a prostitute, too?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

kabibe said:


> So now he's a prostitute, too?


Aren't we all that rideshare?


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Aren't we all that rideshare?


It's a matter of degree, I guess..


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice trolling bro, you are making me proud.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> Nice trolling bro, you are making me proud.


But is he Making America Great Again? That's the real question. Let's see, being to timid to stand up for yourself when confronted with a very uncomfortable situation? That doesn't qualify as Great, that qualifies as wimpy. We already had that in '79-'80 with Carter during the Iran Hostage Crisis. Don't be a door mat. Be strong, be proud, be American.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But is he Making America Great Again? That's the real question. Let's see, being to timid to stand up for yourself when confronted with a very uncomfortable situation? That doesn't qualify as Great, that qualifies as wimpy. We already had that in '79-'80 with Carter during the Iran Hostage Crisis. Don't be a door mat. Be strong, be proud, be American.


He's trolling, the erection part gave it away.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> He's trolling, the erection part gave it away.


Maybe he just needed a little more length on his pole to troll deeper waters.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Ive got no problem with the gay community but this is sexual assault regardless of what gender the pax was.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You should not let the passenger cross the line. Let them give you 1 star. You should have pulled over and asked them to leave. Unless they come with good apologizes , you have no responsibility to drive them.

It is too late to report it. But you can still report them to uber using the trip history.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

d0n said:


> He's trolling, the erection part gave it away.


Thats a bit insensitive. Often unreported, but male rape victims (raped by men) of get an involuntary erection. This adds to the shame and many men question their sexuality after such an occurance.

The OP may well have had a hard on as he says, as an involuntary physical reaction to being rubbed up. Theres nothing 'gay' about that (as another post indicated).

Personally I wouldnt report such a pax because Im pretty chilled out. But again, I would have told him to knock it off because it distracts from my safe driving. I 100% think if a person frels violated they should report it, as embarrasing as it may be. I imagine many cops would not be sensitive to a man's conplaint though. But yea, get this arsehole banned from Uber at least. Otherwise soon enough he will rub up a homophobic idiot who will smash his face in.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Personally I wouldnt report such a pax because Im pretty chilled out. But again, I would have told him to knock it off because it distracts from my safe driving. I 100% think if a person frels violated they should report it, as embarrasing as it may be. I imagine many cops would not be sensitive to a man's conplaint though. But yea, get this arsehole banned from Uber at least. Otherwise soon enough he will rub up a homophobic idiot who will smash his face in.


So if a dude were trying to jerk you off while driving you would say "knock it off it's unsafe while driving", and not even call the police or report him to fuber? Were you the OP's pax?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> So if a dude were trying to jerk you off while driving you would say "knock it off it's unsafe while driving", and not even call the police or report him to fuber? Were you the OP's pax?


Did you miss the part where I said otjer people should totally report this behaviour?

Im saying that there would be nothing to report in my own car because it wouldnt have escalated beyond a quick touch. I am a fairly, lets say, assertive presence. But I understand that others may not have the same traits and would allow this to get to how it did with the OP.

And Ill thank you in advanve for not suggesting again that I am a sexual assault perpetrator.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I get that this was a total troll post, but it sure was a hoot wasn't it?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> I get that this was a total troll post, but it sure was a hoot wasn't it?


Or was it...?

Observing Jasonic's behavior and fervor in defending OP against troll claims, it could totally be possible he is the OP himself trying to seek advice in these forums, I mean come on! JAY??? It totally gave it away.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Retitle "Guy gave me a handy and I didn't object"? Good tldr


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Don
Mate I have no issues with my sexuality. I dont even believe in the assignment of terms such as 'straight/gay/bi' because I transcend the concept of labels. So your suggestions on my preference pretty much fall flat. Now come over here and give me me a big wet kiss.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Hey Don
> Mate I have no issues with my sexuality. I dont even believe in the assignment of terms such as 'straight/gay/bi' because I transcend the concept of labels. So your suggestions on my preference pretty much fall flat. Now come over here and give me me a big wet kiss.


If intended for me then /Smooch.

Don't like seeing people ****ed with against their own volition, but especially am flabbergasted by excusing sexual assault for fear of a 1 star. Either is ****ed up,


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I think you may have the wrong guy. Slightly out of picture is the Ganesh we touch every day as we head out the door & the aclu sticker. I am skeptic as towards the OP though.

It reads like a gay Penthouse forums letter.
Nobody can be afraid of a 1 star so badly?
For chrissakes the OP has RL friends he could talk to about this?

I hope i'm right tho, and not victim shaming.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Have you considered the shame he might feel, and the anonimity that a forum allows ? 

Anyway, praise Ganesh. You have gone up in my estimation. Only a little. Im a Buddhist myself. But I have a lovely Shiva statue in my lounge room.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

robertl said:


> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't.* I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. *Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

And people wonder why sexual assault is such an underreported crime (by both men AND women).

It's probably too late for uber to take it seriously because unless you get someone who is sensitive to sexual assault victims they'll likely want to know why it wasn't reported immediately. You should go the "serious incident" route and ask to have someone call you. From what I've read here you'll then get an actual person who speaks English.

The most they will do is deactivate his account.

You can report to the police but there us no proof whatsoever of anything so nothing will happen for you, although if another driver reports a similar instance they will likely go after the perpetrator then as it will be easier to prosecute with multiple victims.

The best thing, assuming you are not worried it will turn violent, (which is why women often put up with this sort of thing), is to tell the person right away that their behavior is inappropriate, and needs to stop NOW. If it doesn't, find a safe place (for you, so people around is good) and tell them the ride is over.

If you are feeling that is not safe to do then there is no shame in putting up with it and dropping them off, but immediately call the police and/or report to Uber.

99% even if drunk will back off if you are calm and very clear about wanting them to stop. This is not a time to half heartedly say "Oh, I wish you'd stop that."
Say "Stop touching me because I do not WANT YOU TO and I will not continue this ride with someone who is touching me when I DON'T WANT THEM TO."

Often (especially when drunk) they'll get petulant and whiny and tell you you're overeacting and making a big deal out of nothing. But if they do that but stop the physical aspect who cares? You can then add that you are trying to get them home safely and you can't drive unless YOU feel comfortable and that there's always a "don't touch the driver" rule no matter what. There's a good chance they'll apologize and that's the end of it.

Again, if you feel physically threatened do or say what you have to until the threat is gone. It's better to be fondled/assaulted/raped than dead.

I'm a woman and I wouldn't try to immediately kick someone out for this. It IS assault, but kicking them out could escalate things with someone who is clearly already either too drunk to control their behavior, or thinks they have a right to do whatever they want anyway. I'd play nice if they stop, but would make reports to the police and uber after the ride. A lot of that decision will depend on the size, attitude, and number of pax compared to the driver of course.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Let's assume this is not a troll post for the purposes of my following question
Has anyone considered that the guy who felt him up had made a prior bet with the other 3 pax that he could give the driver a boner before the end of the ride?
A cheap, and very nasty, way to get his drinks free for the night, perhaps?


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Dude I would have broken his hand when he first touched your thigh. If a male pax ever tries to grab my Johnson, he's a dead man.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> Dude I would have broken his hand when he first touched your thigh. If a male pax ever tries to grab my Johnson, he's a dead man.


I think the death penalty is just a bit too extreme for that.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

He had me up till the part where he said he got an erection.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> off topic comment...
> 
> You're disabled and you drive for Uber? Disability benefits are for those who can't work due to a disability. I only ask because I used to work in this very industry (disability benefits). So be careful, you could (and will) get caught and be in big trouble. Private or government disability benefits are taken advantage of so much they're really cracking down on fraud.


I am on disability - and I drive.

SSDI allows up to $1070 income per month. By their own rules, income below that is NOT substantial employment. Uber is a good suppliment for those of us on disability, but we have to limit our income. I drive for $300 a week for three weeks, then take a week off every month.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Sheesh. stand up for yourself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> off topic comment...
> 
> You're disabled and you drive for Uber? Disability benefits are for those who can't work due to a disability. I only ask because I used to work in this very industry (disability benefits). So be careful, you could (and will) get caught and be in big trouble. Private or government disability benefits are taken advantage of so much they're really cracking down on fraud.


There are degrees of disabilities, no?

What i mean by this, assuming that there is no fraud, that someone can collect disability and still work legally right?

One of my parents gets disability from the V.A. but also worked until retirement. The disability was based on a percent of lost earning potential or something like that...

I would think it's the same, no?


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for everyone that understands. It's not the 1 star that I was afraid of. It's accusing him if something and then it's 3 against one and I get banned from the platform. Anyway, I've identified the account on the app but I don't even know if it was his account or one of the others. My wife is upset about this so I'm thinking I will just fill a serious incident through uber. I hope I don't get deactivated because of this.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Dude you need to be firm in telling people that you feel uncomfortable about a situation or this job isn't for you man. Your dealing with strangers here so how could you fear risk of being banned when strangers are doing sexual things to you? You have a wife so how do you end up getting a boner from a man touching you? How did you even let his hand move that far up your shorts, man so many questions I am too tired now to ask. This industry not only has weird passengers, but odd drivers too.


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Thats a bit insensitive. Often unreported, but male rape victims (raped by men) of get an involuntary erection. This adds to the shame and many men question their sexuality after such an occurance.
> 
> The OP may well have had a hard on as he says, as an involuntary physical reaction to being rubbed up. Theres nothing 'gay' about that (as another post indicated).
> 
> Personally I wouldnt report such a pax because Im pretty chilled out. But again, I would have told him to knock it off because it distracts from my safe driving. I 100% think if a person frels violated they should report it, as embarrasing as it may be. I imagine many cops would not be sensitive to a man's conplaint though. But yea, get this arsehole banned from Uber at least. Otherwise soon enough he will rub up a homophobic idiot who will smash his face in.


Yes it was an involuntary reaction. Even my wife doesn't know that part but I posted it here since I can remain somewhat anonymous.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Should have got at least a $100.00 tip for that.


$1,000 because of the fact the driver was given an accidental erection.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

robertl said:


> I won't let it happen again and I feel like an idiot for not saying anything that night. It's just my wife isn't working and between my disability and uber income, we have no other income. I've read about drivers getting deactivated for less which is why I didn't want to say anything at first.


I am going to take you at your word, pay no attention to negative replies. Look, only you can decide what to do.

What happened to you is not okay. If you are I did this to a female rider we'd be in jail and on the front page of all the newspapers. " Uber driver Sexually a
Assaults Female Passenger." Along with our mugshot, address, our current and/or past employment history, along with any other public record they could spin into a negative... foreclosure, tickets, and arrests still on your record... all before a trial. It would absolutely be a big deal.

Just because you are a male does not make it any less wrong. If you truly feel violated, contact Uber and contact the police. There may or may not be enough evidence to press charges but it will be a matter of record. This guy will think before doing it again.

It is really up to you if you want to report this. Uber will not and cannot deactivate you for this.

You are a victim. You were violated.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Take it easy everybody. 

OP it's ok, I believe in the industry this is a called "gay for pay" so your wife has nothing to be worried about. 

Uber on and continue providing such excellent customer service.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> Did he give you any tip?


Sounds like the tip was given to the pax.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Let's assume this is not a troll post for the purposes of my following question
> Has anyone considered that the guy who felt him up had made a prior bet with the other 3 pax that he could give the driver a boner before the end of the ride?
> A cheap, and very nasty, way to get his drinks free for the night, perhaps?


Interesting theory, you put a lot of thought into this ride.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> There are degrees of disabilities, no?
> 
> What i mean by this, assuming that there is no fraud, that someone can collect disability and still work legally right?
> 
> ...


It depends on if you're receiving social security disability (ssdi) or disability benefits (insurance company) through your employer. Ether one will find it fraudulent if you're working and not reporting your earnings. Sddi has a threshold you're allowed to earn and still be eligible but they require you to be totally disable from any work to be eligible for benefits. There's a lot that goes into what it means to be disabled though. If it's through your employer, the policy will dictate what "disability" means and if you're allowed to work and how much. 
VA disability is different than either and won't be affected by you working.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> It depends on if you're receiving social security disability (ssdi) or disability benefits (insurance company) through your employer. Ether one will find it fraudulent if you're working and not reporting your earnings. Sddi has a threshold you're allowed to earn and still be eligible but they require you to be totally disable from any work to be eligible for benefits. There's a lot that goes into what it means to be disabled though. If it's through your employer, the policy will dictate what "disability" means and if you're allowed to work and how much.
> VA disability is different than either and won't be affected by you working.


Ah... thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Your story is suspect/bs or you're gay. It's ok to be gay. Making up tales for attention is lame.


I am usually compassionate but he lost me when he said "I got an erection" dude is a troll. Why are people taking him serious?

He signed up yesterday and that was his first post? Trololololol


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am usually compassionate but he lost me when he said "I got an erection" dude is a troll. Why are people taking him serious?
> 
> He signed up yesterday and that was his first post? Trololololol


Well I've lurked this forum for weeks but never had a reason to post. Nice try though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

robertl said:


> Well I've lurked this forum for weeks but never had a reason to post. Nice try though.


Sure you have pal.

I know a troll when I see one. Come up with a more believable story next time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kabibe said:


> So now he's a prostitute, too?


I didn't say that. Just said he should have got $100.00


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am officially disgusted by this story and I am a gay guy and an Uber driver and passenger. One guy had exposed himself to me and he was put out. One decided to try to make a move and I sternly said "NO". You have to set your own standards and should have made it quite clear this was unacceptable. When the two events occured, Uber was made very aware of it from me. 

Now, as to your situation, I feel bad for you, but not sorry for you. There is a strong difference. Bad for you that it happened and someone initiated that, but not sorry for you because you should have taken a stand and told that drunk SOB "Hands off". If he would not have listened and continued to proceed, you should have told him to get the hell out of your car and immediately reported the incident to Uber. No one, and I mean no one, has the right to invade your personal space. In your case, you reliquished that right and you let him do whatever he wanted. I can state that I am disgusted by what he did to you, but I am equally appalled that you did not put a stop to it. 

Here is a scenario for you. You are in a bar, with or without your wife, and I, as a gay man, come up to you and make a similar move. Are you telling me that you would not deck me? Seriously man, you let that guy walk all over you and now you want to file a police report because you got an erection. 

Wow. Fellow drivers and forum members, if I am totally off base here, then please tell me and I will own it, but I doubt I am.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Let's assume this is not a troll post for the purposes of my following question
> Has anyone considered that the guy who felt him up had made a prior bet with the other 3 pax that he could give the driver a boner before the end of the ride?
> A cheap, and very nasty, way to get his drinks free for the night, perhaps?


That's a screwed up way to get free drinks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Take it easy everybody.
> 
> OP it's ok, I believe in the industry this is a called "gay for pay" so your wife has nothing to be worried about.
> 
> Uber on and continue providing such excellent customer service.


But did he get 5 stars ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Jason said:


> Sheesh. stand up for yourself.


Oh he stood up,for the pax . . .


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

robertl said:


> Well I've lurked this forum for weeks but never had a reason to post. Nice try though.


 Yeah I'm with Shangsta, obvious troll is SOOO obvious lel brings me back to my college days der ol chap


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Sure you have pal.
> 
> I know a troll when I see one. Come up with a more believable story next time.


Yeah, I did not even consider that. Wow, let me go around and feel up an Uber driver and see what will happen to me. Missing a few teeth will be the worse of my worries.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh he stood up,for the pax . . .


LMQAO. At attention......


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I would simply have reached down and broken his thumb in half. YMMV.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

When a rider touches you without asking, even if it is a silly poke or something you need to immediately pull over and explain to the rider that they cannot do that and that if they do it again the trip will be canceled and they will be reported to Uber and possibly the police. You have to maintain control and keep things professional.

You might also not want to allow any warnings at all either and simply end the trip there and then, drop them off at the nearest safe location and explain that you are ending the trip due to the unwanted touching. Then immediately contact Uber and explain what happened and make sure to say "I didn't feel safe driving further" which will make it far less likely they will hold this against you.


----------



## Beres (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's your answer: do exactly what you would have done if the "guy" touched your wife while you were present.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

A guy moves up to a mountain cabin in Canada to get away from it all. After being snowed in for several months he hears a knock on the door.
"Hey, I'm your neighbor from down yonder and was wondering if you wanted to come to a shindig at my place tomorrow night?"
"That sounds great! I haven't talked to anyone in a long time. What kind of party? Should I bring anything?"
"Aw hell! There's gonna be singing and drinking and fighting and cussin Just bring yourself!"
"That sounds like fun. What should I wear?"
"Whatever you want to wear. It's just gonna be you and me."


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes it should of been reported ASAP. Second point is I wouldn't work that time period If avoidable I am not sure I would of kept my cool or not It may of been my last night depending on the move but the guy would of been out of the vehicle within 5 seconds of trying it. And he would of been pepper sprayed if he tried to make any kind of aggressive moves 

I understand though being blown away and trying to figure out what you should do if you have never ran into that situation before


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Uber on!


----------



## Goga (Mar 22, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Next time bend over-))) for the good rating-))


----------



## UberEnforcer (Oct 31, 2016)

Op should have smoked that sick zombie. If it was a good looking girl, let her work it.

I can't believe you said nothing


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been to the doctors and had him touch my testicles and cough with no erection in sight. He was basically fondling my ball sack and nothing.

I recommend you don't report this and forget about it, think of it as a butt slap in the locker room by your buddy. If this does happen to you again, which I doubt it will, you need to put a stop to it then and there. Even laugh it off with the guy and tell him "dude, stop that man you're getting me aroused"... 

Question: Did you tell your wife that you got an erection from some random male passenger?


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

I want op's wife


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Bull crap


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Sounds like you enjoyed it to me, so just live with it.


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Some of you guys need to stop driving for uber and make a career as a comedian. This is the whole reason why i didn't want to post this. I knew it would be more abuse and harassment rather than useful advice


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

robertl said:


> Some of you guys need to stop driving for uber and make a career as a comedian. This is the whole reason why i didn't want to post this. I knew it would be more abuse and harassment rather than useful advice


Here is some advice for you. It is unacceptable for anyone to make a move on you while they are in your car. Period. Whether you are aroused or not, it can turn against you. Finally, you should have reported the events immediately to Uber and if you felt the police report was required, to them. You did none of this, therefore you are culpable for it. No action was taken by you, therefore you went into this as a mutually, consenting adult. Again, my bar analogy is a perfect example of this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Here is some advice for you. It is unacceptable for anyone to make a move on you while they are in your car. Period. Whether you are aroused or not, it can turn against you. Finally, you should have reported the events immediately to Uber and if you felt the police report was required, to them. You did none of this, therefore you are culpable for it. No action was taken by you, therefore you went into this as a mutually, consenting adult. Again, my bar analogy is a perfect example of this.


That's no different from saying a woman who doesn't immediately report being raped is culpable and is consenting. How can you say that?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

If this is true, OP should decide how much time of his life he wants to invest in this. As I stated in my other post "Fired by Uber After a Fight..." escalating this and reporting to Uber and/or authorities will eat up or monopolize your free time, which I assume is your money making time.

It doesn't sound like the pax is going around assaulting people, just a drunk gay pax who felt up his driver, who didn't put a stop to it. That doesn't justify the passenger's behavior, but what's done is done and if you're driving Uber part time for money this will be a huge time waster for you. If this was a violent or extremely aggressive type passenger I'd say differently. But it wouldn't be worth my time for this incident.

Report the drive as being inappropriate, request not to be matched again. Move on and take it as a learning experience to be more assertive (sternly telling them to knock if off, or ending the trip) and not care about the occasional 1 star rating. 

If you were seriously traumatized by this take your Uber money and seek a therapist or chat with someone about it (not joking) - something that won't jeopardize your part time income you're depending on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

robertl said:


> Some of you guys need to stop driving for uber and make a career as a comedian. This is the whole reason why i didn't want to post this. I knew it would be more abuse and harassment rather than useful advice


I would suggest you call a crisis hotline. They can likely put you in touch with someone to talk to on the phone (for free) who can help you more than this forum IMHO.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Put up pics of your wife.


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Well I finally got a reply back from Uber and they said that they will make a note on his account and they commended me for remaining professional and also being a good partner in my area. I'm not happy with the response but at least I can say I told someone. I've decided that I won't bother making a police report but I'll just make sure that I dress more appropriate when driving so that I won't enable anyone.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

robertl said:


> I'll just make sure that I dress more appropriate when driving so that I won't enable anyone.


That's blaming the victim hotstuff! Don't change your style or self due to another's inappropriate actions! Be yourself!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> That's blaming the victim hotstuff! Don't change your style or self due to another's inappropriate actions! Be yourself!


Agree. I think you made the right decision to just file it away and move on, but wearing shorts shouldn't induce unwanted fondling. Just be assertive in the future.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

robertl said:


> Inappropriately touched by a passenger. Should I do anything about it


Yes, you should absolutely report it. If you did that to a PAX, you think they would contemplate reporting it or not? No chance. They'd calling Travis Kalanick personally and having Seal Team Six come get you.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Welp, that's no good.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

There are many times when women say nothing because they're scared it will make things worse.

Freezing is not uncommon.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are many times when women say nothing because they're scared it will make things worse.
> 
> Freezing is not uncommon.


And that is understandable for women, but not for an able bodied man. Sorry, I don't buy it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

BigPapi44 said:


> This can't be real life... this guy has to be trolling


Actually the area of Houston he speaks of, its very likely to happen. Midtown is right next to Montrose are and we often crossover back and forth on every ride at night. Why you would not push his hand away baffles me. Do a quick serach of Montrose Houston lgbt on Google.

If your going to let him continue, you need to ask him for a tip since you are pretty much prostituting yourself out. A straight guy should be able to make a gay stopped, but it sounds like to me O.P. was liking it and later for some reason felt he had to tell his wife.

I had this happen to me once. He wanted to pay me to give me a handjob but I said no and that was it.

I was not ready to stoop that low. Although, with Christmas coming up.. .  (j/p)

There is more to this story, since I am not sure how a grown man cant stop another (obviously feminine) male.

But, I do believe it since it makes sense in this area. I also revived a $40 tip one night in this same area because "I was cute" m2m.

For the record, I am straight, but enough money can possibly persuade me to try other things. Although, $40 for just being me really sets the bar quite high.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And that is understandable for women, but not for an able bodied man. Sorry, I don't buy it.


I agree with both fuzzy and you on this subject. O.P. was probably not able bodied, but its hard to believe. Usually (I'ma sound so prejudice on this) gay guys, especially the really outgoing ones are not built and a straight guy should be able to stop them. ) But, O.P. really should reconsider driving Uber altogether if he can not handle a advance from a gay guy.

I also want to say that he should avoid the drunk crowds if he wants to continue driving.


----------



## Shuborgabagit (Oct 19, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Is this in Huston Texas? I thought Uber was banned in Texas. This story sounds completely made up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


If it makes you feel better to go to the police, then do it. Although, there is little they can do since its likely you have no proof, unless you had a dashcam. They should be able to refer you for help though. If not, have your wife call around. I would give you the name of a local counselor in Houston I have used before for other things, but she retired it looks like. I would ask your wife for help finding a counseler. Its quite sad that if you type in Houston rape crisis center into google its all woman's shelters. Nothing for men. So you may feel embarrassed calling those places, thus why your wife should call. They should be able to point you in the right direction.

I have lost 1 to many friends to depression, so if you need someone to talk to in Houston, PM me. Give me at least 24 hours to respond. Im on here a lot, but not all the time. In all seriousness, Don't do nothing crazy until you talk to someone. Your wife may not understand. Its a tough issue to tackle and at this point if you want to drink, DO NOT DRINK by yourself. Its a dark road. Get some friends together and go and have a good time with them. If needed, I would reveal my true identity to you in a heartbeat and we can link up go grab some drinks, hit the strip clubs up, whatever we need to do to get you through it. As a few people can attest, I refuse to reveal myself, but I will for someone who needs help. Just don't go drinking by yourself and really try to find some professional help.

Money seems like it can be a barrier to getting help, but there are many places you can go for free. You just have to know where, so get your wife on that phone, calling up those woman shelters. If they are free for woman, they are programs for free for guys to. If you have any kind of insurance, it will be covered (you may have to pay a copay) but depending on where you or your wife works as well, you may be able to go the first few times for free. My job for instance has a program where we can see a counselor 4 times/year 100% free. This extends to my spouse as well. (even though she is not on my insurance at all)

Help is out there. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

BigPapi44 said:


> This can't be real life... this guy has to be trolling


It's happened to me before, but i understand where he's coming from on the aspect of money and a job. This job does pay off more than minimum wage if you crunch the numbers. I drive 6 hours every night from Thursday to sunday. And i make 450 to 500.


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


If you can find his fare through the app you can report him and they'll ban him and his credit card from ubering


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

Shuborgabagit said:


> Is this in Huston Texas? I thought Uber was banned in Texas. This story sounds completely made up.


Its banned in just austin. Not Texas as a whole


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ElGranChorizo said:


> It's happened to me before, but i understand where he's coming from on the aspect of money and a job. This job does pay off more than minimum wage if you crunch the numbers. I drive 6 hours every night from Thursday to sunday. And i make 450 to 500.


When you include expenses you are making closer to 12 dollars an hour. At least a minimum wage job doesnt kill your car


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

robertl said:


> He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything.


I dont think your police report would stand a chance.


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> off topic comment...
> 
> You're disabled and you drive for Uber? Disability benefits are for those who can't work due to a disability. I only ask because I used to work in this very industry (disability benefits). So be careful, you could (and will) get caught and be in big trouble. Private or government disability benefits are taken advantage of so much they're really cracking down on fraud.


You're right my cousin did the same thing


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> When you include expenses you are making closer to 12 dollars an hour. At least a minimum wage job doesnt kill your car


 That is after all expenses. I know i have the paystubs. Its only worth it at night during surge pricing and


Shangsta said:


> When you include expenses you are making closer to 12 dollars an hour. At least a minimum wage job doesnt kill your car


That is after expenses what i take home. All my driving is between midtown to nw to sw area of houston bringing me in about 25 a trip


----------



## ElGranChorizo (Nov 14, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I agree with both fuzzy and you on this subject. O.P. was probably not able bodied, but its hard to believe. Usually (I'ma sound so prejudice on this) gay guys, especially the really outgoing ones are not built and a straight guy should be able to stop them. ) But, O.P. really should reconsider driving Uber altogether if he can not handle a advance from a gay guy.
> 
> I also want to say that he should avoid the drunk crowds if he wants to continue driving.


 I dont know man 80% of the gays i pick up in montrose are usually built pretty big. It kind of scares me.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Smh couldn't help but to imagine and lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Trebor said:


> If it makes you feel better to go to the police, then do it. Although, there is little they can do since its likely you have no proof, unless you had a dashcam. They should be able to refer you for help though. If not, have your wife call around. I would give you the name of a local counselor in Houston I have used before for other things, but she retired it looks like. I would ask your wife for help finding a counseler. Its quite sad that if you type in Houston rape crisis center into google its all woman's shelters. Nothing for men. So you may feel embarrassed calling those places, thus why your wife should call. They should be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I have lost 1 to many friends to depression, so if you need someone to talk to in Houston, PM me. Give me at least 24 hours to respond. Im on here a lot, but not all the time. In all seriousness, Don't do nothing crazy until you talk to someone. Your wife may not understand. Its a tough issue to tackle and at this point if you want to drink, DO NOT DRINK by yourself. Its a dark road. Get some friends together and go and have a good time with them. If needed, I would reveal my true identity to you in a heartbeat and we can link up go grab some drinks, hit the strip clubs up, whatever we need to do to get you through it. As a few people can attest, I refuse to reveal myself, but I will for someone who needs help. Just don't go drinking by yourself and really try to find some professional help.
> 
> ...


In honesty, I do not totally disbelieve him. I have a past like anyone else and my PM is open to him too and we can talk about it. I have a past also, but I prefer not to discuss it here on the open forum, but it has molded me into who I am today and certain facets of what he stated has been exposed to me. Gay men (some) are extremely aggressive creatures, so that part of his story, I can completely believe. It is an ugly and embarrassing fact that exist. He was in an awkward situation and was taken off guard and perhaps he simply did not know what to do or how to react, but he seriously needed to vocalize that he did not like what was happening. It is not hard to do. Many people do this one the regular, every single day.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> off topic comment...
> 
> You're disabled and you drive for Uber? Disability benefits are for those who can't work due to a disability. I only ask because I used to work in this very industry (disability benefits). So be careful, you could (and will) get caught and be in big trouble. Private or government disability benefits are taken advantage of so much they're really cracking down on fraud.


Actually, this is a little untrue. People who are on SSDI CAN work, up to a certain amount per month and not loose their benefits. Uber would not constitute gainful employment by any definition.

That said, you DO need to watch how many hours you work as that can cause you to loose SSDI.

People that are disabled and collecting SSDI have every right to work part time to make a few extra bucks. SS has a set amount that is determined on a case by case basis how much income you are allowed to have each month, typically between $800-$1130 a month.

Being able to be gainfully employed is a very different beast than Ubering here and there.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> Actually, this is a little untrue. People who are on SSDI CAN work, up to a certain amount per month and not loose their benefits. Uber would not constitute gainful employment by any definition.
> 
> That said, you DO need to watch how many hours you work as that can cause you to loose SSDI.
> 
> ...


Yup true, and later discussed in this thread


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

You should have stopped the car and asked them out or asked him stop doing this. Afterward u could have reported to uber.

Why did you think about your rating? If rider had killed you, would u think about rating when u had a last breath? This is really ironic and, sorry, pathetic as well.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

robertl said:


> I won't let it happen again and I feel like an idiot for not saying anything that night. It's just my wife isn't working and between my disability and uber income, we have no other income. I've read about drivers getting deactivated for less which is why I didn't want to say anything at first.


Did you get your 5stars ? Hope this is something you learnd but not only did this happen to you go ahead and blast it out!!! This "gots" to be a joke haha. If not sorry buddy enjoy it next time.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

This reminds me of the time I picked up this gorgeous blond lady who was in her early twenties, wearing the tiniest miniskirt.
She had the looks of a top fashion model or movie star. She sat up front with me, saying something about leg room, and she sure showed a lot of leg.
As soon as I begun driving she put her hand on my thigh and whispered in my ear ...
... well, why bore you.

Honest. 
Believe me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I am officially disgusted by this story and I am a gay guy and an Uber driver and passenger. One guy had exposed himself to me and he was put out. One decided to try to make a move and I sternly said "NO". You have to set your own standards and should have made it quite clear this was unacceptable. When the two events occured, Uber was made very aware of it from me.
> 
> Now, as to your situation, I feel bad for you, but not sorry for you. There is a strong difference. Bad for you that it happened and someone initiated that, but not sorry for you because you should have taken a stand and told that drunk SOB "Hands off". If he would not have listened and continued to proceed, you should have told him to get the hell out of your car and immediately reported the incident to Uber. No one, and I mean no one, has the right to invade your personal space. In your case, you reliquished that right and you let him do whatever he wanted. I can state that I am disgusted by what he did to you, but I am equally appalled that you did not put a stop to it.
> 
> ...


Would I deck you? Maybe. But I should check for your "gay card" first. If I deck a str8 guy it's assault and 30 days in jail. If I deck a gay guy it is a "hate crime" punishable by a prison sentence.

Us straight white guys gotta be careful - it's not a free country here in the US any more.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Ever wonder why Mike Tyson cries whenever he makes love? Mace does that to you.

Trust me, EVERY woman can tell you about inappropriate touching incidents. Welcome to our world.

Minor inappropriate touching? "Back off a bit - I'm feeling uncomfortable"

Less appropriate movement / touching? "Do you really want to lose those fingers?"

Don't take the hint? Pull over. kick them out, mace them, call the cops ... escalate as necessary. If you think discretion is called for, make an 'emergency' bathroom stop and call 911 from there.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> Did you get your 5stars ? Hope this is something you learnd but not only did this happen to you go ahead and blast it out!!! This "gots" to be a joke haha. If not sorry
> buddy enjoy it next time.


I believe this is fabricated story..


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


I'm going to call bullshmit on this story.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He must have had " good touch".


It doesn't take but a whisper to get blood to this locale quickly no matter what the stimuli. Come on now!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

I


Fredo3469 said:


> Pretty sure you can still report it, especially if you remember which ride it was. But you should have stopped him at the first touch, by you not stopping him, he obviously felt invited to do more. What do you mean drivers being deactivated for less? Those are situations of the passenger reporting the driver, not the other way around.


I'm not convinced he has a case since he did not vocalize his displeasure with the contact. Quite simply, not saying anything in protest is consent for the contact to continue. The OP admits he didn't say or do anything--not even lift the guy's hand up and off of his person so to go to the cops and report it, what's the offense that has occurred? I think it'd be a waste of his and the cops time. Placate the wife and say you did and be assertive next time. Then a case for law enforcement can be made but I'd doubt the cops would do more than take your statement and file it away.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Come out of the closet. Are you seriously asking about your rights? You have the right to not be in fear of being deactivated. It's a federal crime to be sexually harassed at your work place. Thank the Dems for that one.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> It doesn't take but a whisper to get blood to this locale quickly no matter what the stimuli. Come on now!


Hahahahaha! Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!

.....but, but, but he was touched by a male & he's married to a female!!!


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the pms, help, and support guys. The good thing is that I still have my job since uber did not deactivate me. Moving forward, if this happens again, I will just tell the person to stop. The guy seemed friendly enough so I'm sure he would have stopped if I said something. I just didn't say anything and that gave him the red light. 

Honestly, I think I was in shock. I've driven for a few months so I've seen my fair share of passengers. I've had one girl vomit and I've had passengers fall asleep. It's just he caught me by surprised and I was a little afraid that if I pushed him away, it would have escalated. I could have gotten in a fist fight and deactivated. Looking back, he seemed nice but just drunk so I don't have anyone to blame but myself. Still, my wife and I agree that I shouldn't leave the house wearing anything that shows open skin and next time something like this happens, I will report it immediately.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

robertl said:


> Thanks for all the pms, help, and support guys. The good thing is that I still have my job since uber did not deactivate me. Moving forward, if this happens again, I will just tell the person to stop. The guy seemed friendly enough so I'm sure he would have stopped if I said something. I just didn't say anything and that gave him the red light.
> 
> Honestly, I think I was in shock. I've driven for a few months so I've seen my fair share of passengers. I've had one girl vomit and I've had passengers fall asleep. It's just he caught me by surprised and I was a little afraid that if I pushed him away, it would have escalated. I could have gotten in a fist fight and deactivated. Looking back, he seemed nice but just drunk so I don't have anyone to blame but myself. Still, my wife and I agree that I shouldn't leave the house wearing anything that shows open skin and next time something like this happens, I will report it immediately.


You could not have deactivated if you had asked him 'stop please' or stoping the car say 'do u want me to drive safe" , afterward reported to uber. Do you think uber would consider his low rating after your report . What you did is driving dangerous on the other hand.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> You are most welcome.


Where I work there is way too much testosterone for any sexual harassment. In fact many of the LGBT community wouldn't approve of our work environment.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Give it up next time and maybe he will give you a large nine inch tip ? Come on dude are you lying? Any man gay or straight would have set this dude right and on the spot. First of all you have two hands right? As soon as he touched your thigh you should have grabbed his hand and squeezed it so tight to create so much pain and to make the other two in back know what was going on. It's done now and it is basically your word against his. Be on the look out he will most likely be searching for your again.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't understand what there is to report. The guy came onto you and you consented. End of story.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> Did he give you any tip?


Sounds like the passenger was the one looking for the tip.


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

Predatory behavior with misplaced sense of entitlement to engage in criminal conduct with you as his victim as standard haplessly unprotected Uber driver. If this is fake, which I sincerely hope, you have still raised a serious issue. A drunk guy grabbed my shoulder and I raised my voice and demanded he get his hand off me. His drunk nephew was also in the car and told him quick and in a hurry to get his hand off me. He did. No tip! Here's a tip! Gave him 1 star! GET IT 1 STAR! REPORT YOUR CRETIN!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

ErkanAk said:


> on the other hand.


ISWYDT!


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> ISWYDT!


It is what you did?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

This story reminds me of my early days..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Something is wrong with this story if you let this guy touch you and you didn't even so much as immediately end the ride. You then let him keep doing it ?

I'm callin bs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been married for over thirty years. It hasn't all been a bowl of cherries, but overall, I'm glad I did it. And while I do recognize that I got the best end of the deal, I have learned one thing.
There are some things you just don't tell your wife. Ever.
Why did you tell her? Did it make her feel better? No? Then WHY tell her?
The OP is either a liar, or a girl.
Either it didn't happen ... or, it did happen and he didn't have the backbone to handle it himself; he had to run to 'mommy' to cry on her shoulder.
Either way - you sir, are not much of a man.

So, what can you do to solve this?
1) Go to The Sack Store and pick out an average sized sac,
2) have your doctor sew it on,
3) after that heals, go the The Nad Store and pick out a pair,
4) go back to the doc and have him insert the nads into the sac.

Hopefully in a few weeks they will take hold and you'll start acting like a grown man.

I am forever, your
~ UberShrink ~


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

This guy is being honest, he took one for his own "team" he thought

But i agree with dude above, why tell the wife?


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I have been married for over thirty years. It hasn't all been a bowl of cherries, but overall, I'm glad I did it. And while I do recognize that I got the best end of the deal, I have learned one thing.
> There are some things you just don't tell your wife. Ever.
> Why did you tell her? Did it make her feel better? No? Then WHY tell her?
> The OP is either a liar, or a girl.
> ...


I understand what you are saying but the truth is that my conscious was getting to me. I felt I needed to tell someone because it was really bothering me. My wife just so happens to be my best friend and we talk about everything.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Something is wrong with this story if you let this guy touch you and you didn't even so much as immediately end the ride. You then let him keep doing it ?
> 
> I'm callin bs.


 Did you miss this part: "He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. ... I got an erection and that enabled him." Ending the ride would have killed the erection for sure. He consented, had his fun and now feels guilty about it. But then who wears shorts driving Uber; calling bs most likely the correct call.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

robertl said:


> I understand what you are saying but the truth is that my conscious was getting to me. I felt I needed to tell someone because it was really bothering me. My wife just so happens to be my best friend and we talk about everything.


I don't really understand the problem here. I call this a good Friday night.

Sometimes if I want good tips, I will wear some skanky shorts and go drive in the gay area of town. I let them touch touch touch away.... Just show me the monayyyyyy!!!

My wife could give a shit what I do with my pax... As long as she don't hear about it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Did you miss this part: "He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. ... I got an erection and that enabled him." Ending the ride would have killed the erection for sure. He consented, had his fun and now feels guilty about it. But then who wears shorts driving Uber; calling bs most likely the correct call.


If you are in Florida, you wear shorts almost every day. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And that is understandable for women, but not for an able bodied man. Sorry, I don't buy it.


First off, he mentioned being disabled. Second, why? I can see a man being more shocked than a woman and reacting in a way that seems surprising even to him after the fact. And he was worried about his job.

When I was 16 I lost my job after being sexually harassed and not believed. It's not an idle worry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Billys Bones said:


> But then who wears shorts driving Uber.


I'm guessing you've never been to Houston.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

robertl said:


> I understand what you are saying but the truth is that my conscious was getting to me. I felt I needed to tell someone because it was really bothering me. My wife just so happens to be my best friend and we talk about everything.


so you made yourself feel better at the expense of your wife? There's a word for that: selfish.
I have been married three times. The first two lasted less than two years each.. this last one has lasted more than 31 years. I am an expert at driving women away, and keeping them. There are two really bad things you can do to a woman. The first one is to be 100% honest. the second one is to be 100% dishonest.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


Yes report them they will most lily ban the account it dose not matter if your male female strait or gay on wanted touching is wrong and should not be tolerated period they will not ban you they take this stuff very seriously I know because I reported a guy who was petting me I was expecting to be put off as many job don't care when a female employee is harassed uber jump all over it called me and deacvated his account


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Your story is suspect/bs or you're gay. It's ok to be gay. Making up tales for attention is lame.


really you think that he is falcely reporting because he was concerned that people would assume he was asking for it like we don't live in a world that always assume that the victim of sexual assault is some how to blame yes both male and female drivers get harassed sometimes and say bulshit like what you have said is what make it harder for us to report these people and get them banded from taking Uber's alowing them to go and assault another driver


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

FightingFungus said:


> I don't care if uber paid 200k a year, I would never let another guy touch me. There are some things you don't ever let happen, and that is one of them.


I love how you say let as if it's his fault he as assaulted and did not know what to do there is only one person who is to blame and that is the ashole who thought he could touch another person with out there consent I'm glad you don't think you would have froze it that situation even though many who don't think they would do but not every one is prepared to handle unwanted attention


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> so you made yourself feel better at the expense of your wife? There's a word for that: selfish.
> I have been married three times. The first two lasted less than two years each.. this last one has lasted more than 31 years. I am an expert at driving women away, and keeping them. There are two really bad things you can do to a woman. The first one is to be 100% honest. the second one is to be 100% dishonest.


Yes he should tell his wife why do you think he should keep quit about being sexually assaulted he should not feel a shamed you would not ask him to keep quit about any other crime why this and no keeping stuff both good and bad from your wife is wrong you should respected that she loves you and is strong not treat her like some weak child who can't handle the bad parts of life


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> One one star isn't bad enough. It's probably too late to report it now, don't let that happen again!


No you can still report


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

me2 said:


> I reported a guy who was petting me


Were you aroused by your assault? I bet not. OP was. Meriting the facetiousness of my original response.


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

robertl said:


> Last Saturday night, I was driving uberX in Houston, midtown area. I was wearing my collared shirt but I had on some shorts that came down to my knees. When I sit, the shorts come up to my thighs. Anyway, I picked up 3 passengers around 2am from a house and they were all obviously drunk. One of the guys sat up front with me and the other two sat in the back. The guy in the front looked at what I was wearing and smiled. He said "wow you look comfortable today.".
> 
> Also, let me say that I'm a male and I'm straight. I'm married to a woman. Anyway, the man that was in the front with me put his hand on my thigh. I should have said something but I didn't. I guess I didn't say anything because I knew he was drunk and I didn't want to get a poor rating. Since I didn't say anything. He moved his hand up my shorts and to my private area. He violated me during the entire ride and I didn't say anything. I got an erection and that enabled him. Again, I'm not gay, it was just a bad situation for me. I didn't say anything and dropped him and his party off. I tried to forget about it since I really need the money and I don't want to risk getting banned. I was talking to my wife about it today and she says that I should make a police report. It's been almost a week and I'm a bit embarrassed about this entire situation. I'm afraid that if I report him, I might get banned. My wife says that he might be doing this to other drivers. Please tell me what I should do.


You should use a dashcam and make people aware that their activities are being recorded for everyone's safety! You can get the really cheap on EBay.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Were you aroused by your assault? I bet not. OP was. Meriting the facetiousness of my original response.


 Arousal does not equal consent the body can be forced to respond some women become wet during rape these a biological function that have nothing to do with choice unless every kid who ever got an Erection from his pants rubing him was because he was sexually around by the idea of denim. If you were to pinch my nipples they would become hard that means my body has felt contact not enjoyment not consent that just what will happen to them.


----------

